# Want to buy Bentley wheel center caps



## JustAkid (Jul 6, 2010)

I need four of these, ive seen these wheels on a 2006 continental flying spur. 19" wheels. preferably chrome let me know guys, thanks.


----------



## AlivinCole (Apr 10, 2013)

Where can I find one of these?


----------

